# More carvings from NS



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Here are a few more of my carvings. 








































































Bruce


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice, You should post these under the "Projects" section.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Bruce, you do very nice work. Congratulations and welcome to Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Bruce your carvings are great, posting them in the carving section is ok, being a
wood carver myself, the first topic I check out on Lumberjocks is the carving forums,
then latter during the day I check other forums of interest.

Thanks for sharing your great looking projects.
Oscar


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi Oscar
Thanks for the compliment, I have post more photos on my projects,I carve from patterns floating around in my brain, I can never duplicate a carving,

Bruce


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

These are all great, Bruce!

Claude


----------

